# Rustic cherry dining table



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

First build thread....here we go:blink:.

I'm building a dining table for this couple from some cherry they gave to me after their loggers left :icon_smile::laughing::shifty::yes::notworthy:....(as the sawyers know...that's our kinda STUFF!!!). The boss (the Mrs.) says to make it rustic and surprise her. She's picked the two main top boards from a cherry swell I'd sawn from their farm. With the bow it had, I had to had 14" of maple to the center of the book matched pcs to get the width they desired after straight lining one edge and leaving the other natural. The slabs were sawn @ 6 qtr leaving me 1 3/8" to work out the minor deflections from/after drying. 

I'm starting with 4 pics: one of the lumber fresh cut, one showing pcs on saw after straight lining, one of them wetted with mineral spirits and the glued top ( being Blessed from a friend to use his shop since mine's full).

I had a Blessed day in shop...got the top jointed and glued...cut and sanded the curly maple table top skirt.... planed and glued the sassafras pedestal base. The top will sit on a modified trestle:laughing:......it'll consist of two 26"x 3" antique steel implement wheels sitting in a custom wood base (similar to a trestle base but the look of a old beam cut) with an axle going between the two.
Have all measurements to modify/weld brackets onto wheels. Thinking of sanding part of the top side flatter without taking away from rustic look. 

I've been told from a builder of reclaimed furniture that they use 4 layers of lacquer sand seal and then Minwax paste finish on the cherry and maple.....says it holds up well and if touching up or revamping is needed just add another coat...basically... with other instructions. Has a ny one here tried this method and how did it work for you or you clients as a dining table top???

More later, have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Liken the design. :yes:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Very cool. I'll be watching
--Matt


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Me too, I'm watching this build.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Tenn. 
Love It! SAA-WEEET !!!
Sanding the top certainly won't take away from the rustic look and will pop the grain out .
You saw and commented on my 2 pc walnut top, finished in epoxy.
It was sanded after planing down to 120 grit. With epoxy that's good, but other finishes you might want to go further. Experiment on test boards.

I love the concept and about did the same to mine with a center board to make up width, since I finished out at 36' wide and really would have liked 40", but in mine I didn't have the heart to cut off that center bark look that was going on, and I gapped the 2 pieces 1/2" to add width and left all bark on to retain what width I did have, and to see it better, and if things warped, it wouldn't blow anything apart (and it warped on me, even with a 1" tube steel frame on each board and dried to 6%). The biggest issue you will have is keeping that top stable, and I certainly am not the one to give you tips there. Some warping/cracking adds to rustic, but some you hate to see. I have a visible 1/2" warp. Not optimum, but I can live with it.

What are your overall dimensions and thickness? Table heights start at 27 1/2" and go up to 31" as a rule, by design books, so you know. the taller, the more formal (I don't like formal and went to 28").

God gives us pretty product to work with, and we try our best to display His glory with it.
Yer doing that now!


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Incredible work.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey. I drove a Ford Mavawreck in the 70's


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Hey. I drove a Ford Mavawreck in the 70's


Anything is better than a Mustang II!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looking nice Tim. I'll be watching this as well. 
What's your plan for a finish?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Worked most of day on table : sanding/grinding the high spots, drilling pocket screw holes for skirt, routing skirt and pedestal base, sawing base stands, reshaping ends, testing wheel bases, installing skirt. Pics. and showing progress to client for "tune-ups":laughing:, actually she would've let me be more rustic......I had some high spots in wood from drying around knots that I had to grind for my likings:yes::laughing: but I didn't want it flat flat....wouldn't be rustic....formal:laughing:.

FINISH????? looking at 3-4 coats lacquer sand seal and the minwax finish wax rubbed on....ardvark, the epoxy is tough but too glassy for me on this project.

Ard, is it a warp..as in length or cup as in width movement??? My understanding if it's dried properly, sealed on both bottom and top and your anchor points are slotted for expansion/contraction, the tops will lay fine???? I built one 25 yrs ago and glued trestle to top...OOOOOPPPPSSSSS!!!!!! IT CUPPED even with 60 yr old maple gym flooring glued as the top....no movement area allowed. We'll see here. This skirt is pocket screwed to top length wise stopiing 8" from the ends for end skirt movement and width wise is pocket screwed in center but slotted holes at tips for movement....AND NO GLUE:laughing::laughing:. 

Everyone have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Maple skirting has a curl look to it.I thought when I was planing I had destroyed the wood...it looked busted out but wasn't. Not a good pic of it here.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

In heavily grain w/ twisted patterned wood like we are using, length/width is a non issue. It goes where it wants. In very straight grain, cupping is more of an issue.

My one acquaintance/friend who is a fine cabinet maker suggests slotted supports so the bolts/screws can move on the frame, at will and not blow things apart, but again, I'm not an expert on these things. 
Mine cupped and also tried to twist but the metal frame prevented it some.
Again, It was dried to 6% and planed. It still measured the same. Same day, I got the top sealed with epoxy, the next day I had a steel frame on it and a bottom coat of paint(flat black). Inbetween the top seal and bottom, it took off. 
Will it continue moving? Dunno!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Never been a fan of "rustic" but I have to say that I love your design.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Rustic has it's place. 
I shoot for a modern design with a earthy appeal to it. That can mean rot is in place and bark left on. It also deviates from standard straight line grains and into something with more eye appeal to the wood itself.
Twisty or burled grains have so much going on, you can't look away.
Tenn, your table is more like a country appeal with rustic touch. Probably a big seller in your state/area.

Tenn, You can tone down epoxy by sanding it (later) with 120 grit, and spray on polyurethane in any sheen you want. If you are trying to hold bark on or filling cracks, it's like a solid glue.
I'm not advocating it in what you are doing. There is no bark to retain or cracks to fill, and epoxy can be tedious....but very durable.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Ard,

The "slotted " is "supposed to" help with movement ( I built with slots), but as you say in the cuts we contend with, it might not be the issue there or here with knots/stress. 

As finish, I'm still digging through threads.... "IF" I recall correctly (not sure wood type or use) chemmy had reccomended using a thinned down clear gloss ??finish (not sand seal as another told me) to get depth, but where I don't want the high gloss finish it doesn't work????:blink:

TEST PIECES...TEST PIECES:laughing::laughing:

More later....wife calling to leave:huh::icon_smile:

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Tenn.
Keep the pix's coming.
Love this stuff.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Worked on welding the pedestal/trestle today. When together will look like an old axle across between wheels. A few pics showing progress....more later.

Ard....I'm having a BLAST.....always like challenges and uniqueness.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

nice work - im watching


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i like it. ill be watching this one.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Late daynight:blink::blink:...at least my eyes feel this way. Got the metal work done and carried to wood shop to test all together as trial run. I actually set this top on by myself BUT took lots of thought to accomplish alone ( I'll post video later if I can figure out how to add here).

Pics are of trestle on wood bases; Together as a trial run.
Will post in second frame four water wetted top pics.
Everyone enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Also started my testing with 50/50 cut gloss brush lacquer as a rub???? That's what test boards are for...RIGHT:thumbsup::laughing::shifty:.

Wet top pics (raising the grain for sanding)


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Fantastic graining and look!
The wheels work well.

Ya almost hate giving this away.
If she doesn't like it, (she's nuts) , you say "Fine, I'll be glad to make you something different!", and keep it. 

How the height working out?


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

This is an awesome piece,............would be proud to own it. Looks like its gonna finish out beautiful. I bet it's a heavy sonuvagun too :smile:.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments:thumbsup::yes:

Aard...hiegth.....31"

HEAVY??? YES!!!!! I trial put this together last night alone. The top takes two good men to lift and move around. It took some thinking but the Lord provided me the knowledge :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:to manuever it around to sit on trestle....I have video to show but it's 1.5 meg which is too large to load here. He even provided the knowledge for my phone camera holder......fits just right in the end of a roll of paper towels and doesn't move, jerk, wiggle and take video of everything else LOL

Working on my sample finish....experimenting:blink::laughing:

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim

P.S. The hand scraping isn't working with the maple graining sample. The striping grain tears out either direction:thumbdown:. Could be scraping wrong but I have no issues on the cherry part of sample


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I like those legs, simple so it doesn't take away from the top, but adds to the rustic feel of the table. Can't wait to see it finished. What are you going to use for that?


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Tenn. 
31" is in the high range but formally ok. 
Are you painting the wheels...or just clearcoating the rust?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard,
31" is what their other table is so I'm good. Just dropped the wheels off to be powder coated "wrought iron black". If it wasn't for the new metal showing I'd favor clear. They need to make a "hammered rust" color and that would be the top seller. The rust available is more like a painted primer...solid type color:thumbdown:.

Second and third coated my test sample...WHEEWWWW:blink::blink:...I almost messed up. I carried the sample and the mix with me to apply more coats later, while at powder coater I reached over to show him the pics and spilled the mix IN THE TRUCK...but the Lord Blessed me it only got on the vinyl floor mat and the shifter boot and being thinned done it wiped 99% clean:thumbsup::notworthy::notworthy::sweatdrop: and the lacquer doesn't cooperate at 90+ degrees for the third rub...keep it cool.

Thanks and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Dwillems26 said:


> I like those legs, simple so it doesn't take away from the top, but adds to the rustic feel of the table. Can't wait to see it finished. What are you going to use for that?


 forgot to answer yours:huh:: I'm testing a brushing gloss lacquer cut 50% more with thinner....which actually be at 75% thinner due to brush lacquer is already thinned.... and using as a rub to soak deeper....once filled as I desire, I'll rub Minwax finish wax on as final finish. So far I like the testing EXCEPT this hot one that dried too Fast.

Thanks for the comments,

Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Where's "LOLA RANCH"???? Haven't seen or heard lately....hope everythings fine!!!


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Gonna be cool!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

where did u find the wagon wheels


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Wheels @ yard/garage/street sale. These were extra nice ....3" x26" and in good shape, rusted and pitted.

Got sample sealed...will take 3-4 rubbed coats of gloss for max. depth and 2-3 wax finish.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Sample test finish*

Not good pics (phone), but this shows the color of test samples. The base test (curved one) is sassafras .....the top is cherry outside strips and maple inside strips. I'm not sure what this maple graining is called.....beautiful....hard to plane and hand scrape due to tear out.

Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Sand it then, and rinse out the dust with lacquer thinner in a rag.
(If scraping is damaging the surface, don't bother) 
Scraping is a dragging psi where sanding is mostly a downforce psi.

I think that center maple is called a "curly" effect (correct me here, pro's). Some of that came through in my walnut but not as bold or even as that.

Coloring is nice. To me it's too soft, but then I go after things more radical, and what coloring you have seems to fit the project well. Does it pop the grain like you wish? You can try other tests, but reality is that works well.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Sanded everything to 120 then rubbed first coat in last night. I noticed as Chemmy mentioned in other threads how the gloss when reduced/thinned (also retarded in my final decision) reflects the light deeper/clearer and brings out the ????physical makeup????of the wood structure. I love the way the sample refracted?? the light, but makes it very hard to determine the actual look of the piece due to any change in the light's reflecting direction affects the color and brightness/darkness of the wood. I rode the sample around and noticed how quickly the views change.

Here's a view pics of the bottom and top first coat wet, it's thinned heavily so will require multible coats and 220 sanding before wax finish being applied. The bottom and top have the same white streaks but notice the difference in appearance at a different angle on the wood.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love, 
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Gotta love that graining and the finish color is nice.
Book matched always is interesting, and the center maple seems to match pretty close to the cherry.
Gonna be beautiful.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Got second coat rubbed in yesterday evening. That top is a bear to flip by yourself, I'll try to get a video of that also :blink:LOL.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*2nd Coat Pics*

Second coat pics and some "kerf Chatter" from slice hump off with band sawmill (prior to build). Amazing only the cherry has the chatter but the maple "curl?" matches up in color.....not planned....only the Lord can match this up....if you only knew the history of this farm. you'd know it's ALL ABOUT JESUS'S LOVE and MERCY and standing on HIS word.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, the chatter is a little rough, but the color works well.
Options for removing it now are available. 

One option I used was a commercial floor sander (rental). It takes wide swaths and is a belt sander with massive cut and good for flatness. It is a stand up unit and Hang On! You can get grits from 16-20-40 and finish. A 20 will work. 
Next you go after it with 40-80-120 with hand held D.A. and palm sander.

If this is a look you are out to achieve, none of this matters.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Final Pics*

Picked up metal work from powder coater today (this post) and assembled table (in next post).

This project has really been a Blessing for me. With the economy change, I 've thanked the Lord continuously for all my needs being meet BUT I prayed also to the Lord for me to be able to Bless someone as I had been accustomed to prior to changes........and He came through again:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:....He is SO WORTHY!!!!

I hope everyone has enjoyed this build thread....I have.

Posted here are 2 from powder coaters....the 3rd coat of lacquer..... a close up of the trestle assembly.

On next post will be 4 views assembled in the house. Notice the hand scraped floors and the bases go good together.

Final total finish was ....2 extra thinned lacquer coats with reducer.... a 3rd thicker coat w/reducer....and 3 coats of Minwax finishing wax all hand rubbed (including the lacquer being applied).

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Final Pics, Clors change so much from one enviroment to another and light direction.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

It turned out beautiful, Tenn.
WOW !
It goes very well in it's new setting as well, on a oak floor. 

Yup , lighting changes things a whole lot.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job TT. You pulled it off very nice. I like the look of the wagon wheels. Nice touch.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Top style looks familiar, eh Dom?
This is a perfect example of rustic country design at it's best.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this thread, but I'm here now. Better late than never. Very nice. I love this design. It will most definitely be a conversation piece. Great stuff.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

VERY nice .. i love live edge. I often struggle with base designs for my live edge work. I really like the rustic metal wagon wheels and the way you restored them. I now have some new ideas. Beautiful work.


----------



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok, that is flat out AWESOME! Nice job.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks all for the comments.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes: This has been a great build and re-inspiring for me. The Lord has opened new doors :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes. 
Tables of that nature should bring a high dollar.
In the many thousands, in the right market. or many hundreds in the wrong one.
I suggest contacting interior decorators who specialize in country/cabin/rustic designs, or art centers like outside of Ashevile N.C. or similar areas around you (dunno where you are in Tenn)

Get a lot of finished photos for your portfolio . There are few who are buying who care about the build process (we are a strange breed here that do). Some may, but many want to see finished pix's in a setting or with a photo background. A few chairs would help for scale.


----------



## Evilfrog (Aug 2, 2011)

I like that .... and I hate rustic.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Evilfrog said:


> I like that .... and I hate rustic.


Hate rustic.... Now that harsh. Lol


----------



## aaroncr (Dec 30, 2011)

Yep,.........every bit as good as I imagined. Thanks for posting all the pics. That is a kick A$$ table. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*With Chairs*

I forgot to post table with the chairs available at the time.

Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice work. I, too, am not usually drawn to the rustic style. I don't dislike it. It just doesn't fit into my decor style. But I must admit that your table is VERY cool. Awesome idea about using the wagon wheels how you did. Very unique and awesome! Bravo.

It looks even cooler with those chairs.


----------



## LA Stang (May 18, 2012)

WOW,

That build and the end result was unbelevable. The work of a true master.

Thanks for sharing.

LA Stang


----------



## jon's wood shop (May 22, 2012)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Final Pics, Clors change so much from one enviroment to another and light direction.


Good job look good


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

The chairs show scale well.
I like the shots w/o the chairs, but you need a few just to realize what it is.

Nice shots.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Awsome work !!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. This project has truely been a Blessing.

Everyone have a Blessed and Prosperous Weekend,
Tim


----------



## 3oaks (Jul 22, 2013)

*Beautiful Workmanship!*



Tennessee Tim said:


> Final Pics, Clors change so much from one enviroment to another and light direction.


I just bought wheels with axle and plan on building a dining table to accomadate kids and grandkids (11 of us with another GK on the way)! This will be my first attempt at a table. We are blessed to have access to some beautiful aged heart pine. I'm still trying to decide between the natural wood or some old solid wood doors and windows that I have.

Hopefully one day we can get by to see your operation as we continue to follow Prov. 3:5-6.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks, this table has gotten even more prettier with age. I added spalted chair bottoms to the chairs in another post but I'll also post them here as an update.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yup. She's pretty.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Tim that table is beautiful, I especially like the way you incorporated metal and wood it makes for a nice contrast.


----------



## 3oaks (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spalted Chairs*



Tennessee Tim said:


> Thanks, this table has gotten even more prettier with age. I added spalted chair bottoms to the chairs in another post but I'll also post them here as an update.


Great addition! Have a blessed day!! Larry


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh man, the chair seats look great! Well done, Sir.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone, it definitely was a fun build!!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great job. Love the table and the chair seats go great. I'll have to show my wife those chair seats, we have four that need to be redone, and I really like those. I hope she will. I think they'll go great with the table I made her.


----------

